# Super Sized Spoon Flies



## coolrivertx

I am working up some bigger spoon flies, for bass and saltwater. From left to right - 6/0, 4/0, 2/0. Tied on Daiichi 2462 nickel hooks.


----------



## REDFISH101

Welcome to the forum, they look good i bet redfish would love them in the flats.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boatjob1

Wow, just saw this. That's some REALLY great work........ Nice job, thanks for sharing and WELCOME to the PFF....................


----------



## woody

Those are some nice looking flies, how much rod would it take to keep them airborne?
I have a 10wt. but it's a lot of work........


----------



## chasin-tail

*awesome!!!*

*HOW MUCH$$ AND WHERE CAN YOU GET THEM?*


----------



## coolrivertx

*Spoon Flies*

Thanks, guys! It's been pretty cold here in Austin, TX recently, so this is how I spent some of my time. The 6/0's weigh about 5 grams, so I think a 10# will work. The 4/0's and 2/0's come in at about 2.5 grams, so I am thinking 8# will work. I think the snappers will smash these on our next trip to Pensacola!


----------



## REDFISH101

chasin-tail said:


> *awesome!!!*
> 
> *HOW MUCH$$ AND WHERE CAN YOU GET THEM?*


+1 I would like to try one or more.


----------

